# pig hide vs rawhide



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi there,

I would really love to give the furkids rawhide (it might be the one thing that would keep my "Mr. Jaws of Iron" busy chewing for more than a few miutes) but due to the potential dangers I avoid it totally. I'm told that pig hide is different than (beef) rawhide and is safe to give to dogs because it digests where rawhide doesn't or digests differently (can't remember which right now). Before I run out and buy pig hide chewies, I would really love some input. Thanks so much.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

How about a raw marrow bone? Also we use bully sticks, not near as much, and they seem to be more expensive. 

I know that does not really answer the rawhide question...but I do not use any rawhides here...


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Because he's such a strong chewer he breaks pieces of bone off the main section which can then of course cause choking, slice his throat etc on the way down, cause obstruction and whatever else bad might happen. I am afraid to give them ANY bones anymore. But he gets into these moods where he really likes to chew and I'd like to be able to give him *something* SAFE at that point. I realize there's never a 100% guarantee that anything we give our dogs will be safe, but we can sure try our darndest to make it as safe as possible.

The bully sticks last all of about 5 minutes with him if that.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

I have a very strong chewer as well. I just think the raw marrow bones are some of the safest vs. the rawhide.







I may be wrong, but we have never had an issue with our dogs. But I also feed raw. I will not use rawhide, and yup the bully sticks do not last long around here either, but I think they are safe.

The strongest nylabones are also what I give my strong chewer. Of course they are not edible, but it takes my big guy awhile before I need to take it away. But it very well might satiate your guy when he is in the mood to chew. I think they are excellent chew toys. My dogs love these, and pay no attention to a kong type toy

http://www.nylabone.com/products/non-edible/double-action/

http://www.nylabone.com/products/non-edible/big-chews/

Hope you find something that your guy enjoys!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

They have nylabones, but it's rare that they're much interested in them. Get this ... they're not fond of pig's ears! I've never known a dog to stick their nose up in the air over a pig ear! We get them at the meat shop here in town, they're strictly just smoked with no preservatives or other crap. But even when they do the pig ear thing, the pig ears are gone in minutes. 

I'm hoping the pig hide that resembles rawhide will last quite a bit longer, but first I have to determine if it's safe to give them.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

The Whole Dog Journal had a few good articles awhile back on "what choosey chewers choose" and "best rawhides" or something like that. It was a bit ago so I do not remember and cannot find the articles here at home right now (they are online as well) ...but I think someone else posted about it here months back...as far as some new good chews (think it was some sort of natural rawhide) that were recommended for dogs.. it looked good but just cannot remember where it was!

dang it! cannot think of it, hopefully someone here can....


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Amazing, you can hop over to Google and search for things like "hazards of rawhide" and get plenty of info. If you change it to pork hide or pig hide it's hard to find anything definitive.


----------



## bmass01 (Apr 7, 2005)

Have you ever tried deer antlers?


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Rawhide is bad for dogs they can't digest it one of lady who got a dog from my breeder gave her GSD rawhide and because it didn't digest they had to surgically remove the rawhide ball in her stomach.

Bully sticks, pigs ears or marrow bone only when supervised


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: bmass01Have you ever tried deer antlers?


No, and I wouldn't even know where to get them. I have not seen them for sale in pet stores both online or off. Are they "long lasting" like rawhide or something the dogs can chow down quickly?


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: littledmcRawhide is bad for dogs they can't digest it // Bully sticks, pigs ears or marrow bone only when supervised


I know rawhide is bad for dogs, that's why I'm asking about pig hide. I've been told it digests and dogs don't have the problems w/it that they do with beef rawhide. The other things you mentioned either don't last long enough or my dogs don't care for, they are not fond of pig ears, bully sticks are gone in minutes and bone marrow on it's own is useless for keeping them busy and with a bone is dangerous. I want something SAFE and LONG LASTING and I'm HOPING pig hide is the answer.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

For deer antlers, http://www.bestbullysticks.com sells Antlerz. I get the Large and they last a looong time. Both of mine love these things. Come hunting season I'm going to stock up from unwanted "trash" antlers from local processors, until then I'm buying them. But they do last quite a while.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

I called both my own vet's office and the emergency vet's office in our area. Short version of the conversation ... in their eyes "hide is hide." 'Nuff said on that and thanks for the Antlerz link!


----------

